#ubuntu-au 2011-06-20
<bradm> anyone about who can try logging into the ubuntu wiki for me?
<neo2> hey all, currently getting hash sum mismatch when downloading packages from australian mirrors. anyone know why?
<head_victim> bradm: I was noticing LARGE amounts of lag last night
<head_victim> And now I've logged out and logging back in it's lagging on the Ubuntu SSO part again
<head_victim> It did eventually log in though
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-21
<benonsoftware> Hi all.
<head_victim> bradm: still some teething issues?
<bradm> head_victim: it was good all day, is it slow now?
<head_victim> I've had a couple of 500s
<head_victim> Just going to pages
<bradm> I'm guessing its just because of higher load during this time, which we need to sort out somehow
<bradm> although I'm a few hours after the end of my day, which makes it tricky for me to diagnose 
<head_victim> Refreshes get me through. Cool, just trying to keep the feedback rolling from an end user perspective :)
<bradm> definately, I'm always keen for feedback, otherwise I'll never know :)
<head_victim> Well that's always been my philosophy, no point whinging if you aren't going to say anything when it counts.
<head_victim> If there's any data in particular you need me to check when I get errors or if there's anything in particular you want me to look at just sing out
<bradm> is it proxy errors you're getting?
<head_victim> If I log in yes, but I've had 2 500s just navigating to a page
<head_victim> But as soon as I refresh it works straight up
<mrshr3d> bradm: are you referring to the Wiki page?
<Evanescence> hi, I'm from china, I like Australia.
<ikt> I'm from Australia, I like Australia as well. :)
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-22
<alecthegeek> Does the Loco team still offer stickers? I could not find any mention on the web page, but it's up on the System76 web site
<head_victim> alecthegeek: I believe they are back in stock
<head_victim> There was a recent email on the list saying someone had received some and there were also some goings on in the background with a new order so I'd say it's come through.
<alecthegeek> Thks
<elky> yeah, it took 2.5 years to get some new stock
<elky> someone FUD'd sys76 into believing the postoffice was just outright refusing to send them through, then my emails were getting lost. all kinds of fun.
<elky> the new ones are shinyshinyshiny though
<elky> all silvery and purdy
<head_victim> Cool, I might knock up a website post about that then if you like elky or is there not a large stack?
<elky> head_victim, i'd rather wait until the pile is finished or there'll be heaps of "but where's miiiine?"
<head_victim> Ah yeah sure no worries :)
<head_victim> Still waiting to hear back about the RT for the website actually, sent an update request a couple of weeks ago
<head_victim> Looks like they've been a bit busy with the wiki though heh
<gorilla> Hi All, I have dist-upgraded to natty but I'm now in dependency hell due to broken python. Anyone have a bright idea how to get out of this hard spot?
<head_victim> gorilla: similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1752246 ?
<gorilla> head_victim: could be.. I'll try just about anything atm. hang on a second.
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<gorilla> head_victim: nope.. different problem.. let me pastebin the output.
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<head_victim> Here for a frew
<sagaci> so that language set of updates just downloaded and installed now, that would have been the end result of that -proposed you were talking about the other day
<head_victim> Possibly
<head_victim> Is the rubbish bin correct?
<sagaci> nope, still wastebin
<gorilla> head_victim: The errors that I am exeriencing: http://pastebin.com/4Xq8U90e
<head_victim> sagaci: natty?
<sagaci> yeah
<sagaci> i haven't rebooted since the update, so maybe it has
<head_victim> Ah I think you have to at least log in and out for locale changes
<head_victim> gorilla: it wasn't intterupted half way through?
<gorilla> head_victim: I don't think so. I left it over night to run.
<head_victim> tried manually symlinking those 2 files?
<gorilla> I'll try purging python and reinstall it.
<head_victim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630722/ that's the bit I'd try to sort out first, I'm not an "expert" but I'd just try creating those symlinks suggested
<gorilla> hmm. that might have got it. :-)
<head_victim> Purging or symlinking?
<gorilla> purging... well got closer... I think
<gorilla> the symlinks are broken because java-gcj-compat-dev has been removed... can struggling to put it back.
<gorilla> s/can/I am/
<head_victim> Cool well 4am start for me so I'm off. Hopefully you have it solved before then ;)
<gorilla> head_victim: sleep well.
<gorilla> for those that might be reading this, I found that following bug explained it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost/+bug/339100 needed to remove libboost-python-dev (all versions) and then upgrade -f.
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 339100 in boost (Ubuntu) "jaunty upgrade fails when libboost-python-dev is installed" [Medium,Fix released]
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-23
<mrshr3d> Stumbled across this site re Unity in 11.04 that others might find useful -  http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014/the-power-users-guide-to-unity
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-24
 * gorilla is up for a new UPS... The power here is awful for computers!
<gggs> gorilla: how did you kill a UPS?
<gorilla> gggs: no, I think the battery is just had it. but I'm confident enough to replace the battery. I have been considering something a little bigger.
<gggs> what sort of UPS is it?
<gorilla> A cheapie generic type unit.. 700VA from memory.
<gorilla> err. 650VA.
<gggs> that's not too bad, 10-15mins
<gorilla> yeah. :-) I guess I could get a second opinion on it.. replacing the battery is the cheaper option
<gggs> sealed lead-acid, yea? I've still got an APC UPS I'd had for 10+ years, they seem to last a while
<gorilla> yeah.. SLA. I can get a compatible battery for less than a sixth of a new UPS.
<gggs> <$40?
<gorilla> yeah.. $30.
<gorilla> but a little better capacity. :-)
<gggs> sounds like a no-brainer, do you need another UPS?
<gorilla> gggs: I think I'll replace the battery... especially as i just got the old one out. 12v across terminals with no load.
<gggs> sounds normal
<gorilla> yeah.. but going from 100% down to 3 % in less than 10 second isn't. I couldn't get multimeter leads across the battery when it was in place.
<gggs> you could make your own load (car stereo etc) but it sounds like it's obviously dead
<gorilla> Yep.. and I'm not that confident around circuits that are partially at mains potential.
<gggs> for sure, you'd only want to test the individual battery
<gorilla> yep.. getting 365V DC across a multimeter that's expecting 20V DC could be ugly.
<gggs> probably blow up the multimeter but probably not yourself
<gggs> ...probably :)
<gorilla> gggs: hehe.. I'll pass all the same :-)
<madlatvian> hi
<sagaci> hi
<madlatvian> what happening
<sagaci> not much
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-25
<head_victim> bradm: I'm not sure if it's meant to be but as a side note, since the upgrade I've noticed I get emails every time I update a page on the wiki as well that I'm subscribed to. I don't recall ever getting them in the past, only when others edited them. I'm not sure if this is a good or a bad thing though, just an observation.
<mrshr3d> has anyone successfully installed sun-java6-jre on Natty?
<mrshr3d> ah....never mind I worked it out  :-)
<Octatron> Is Webmin supported by Ubuntu anyone? I've just been informed it's not but cannot find literature to check
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-26
<benonsoftware> !rt
<lubotu2> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<benonsoftware> !locobot_2
<Seizure> SSL port?
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-18
<head_victim> Hah, I got emailed by some random google person wanting me to apply for one of their jobs. They thought I'd be a good fit for a systems engineering role in site availability. Made me laugh at least. If anyone else is interested apparently there are some jobs in Sydney going.
<elky> head_victim, on the whole, you don't apply to google.
<elky> Only if there's a vacancy advertisement you can point at.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I got the same.  Looks like they're trolling LinkedIn for anyone with half a clue.
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-19
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I don't have a linkedin account, apparently it was from my Ubuntu wiki page.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: weird
<blahdeblah> I looked her up on the 'Tubes and she seemed legit - maybe she's just new at it and doesn't know how to pick them? ;-)
<blahdeblah> Or maybe you & i both are better engineers than we think... ;-)
<head_victim> elky: they did give me the vacancy notice to point at for the Sydney office as a systems engineer :/ Me, a systems engineer?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Care to share it/
<blahdeblah> s/\//?/
<head_victim> You can get to it via a google search so I assume it's public?
<head_victim> http://www.google.com/about/jobs/locations/sydney/
<head_victim> Bunch of them there 
<jaddi27> you are thinking about working for google now?
<head_victim> jaddi27: nah, was a cold email from a random.
<jaddi27> oh, ok
<head_victim> I'm no where near qualified for any of the roles listed as vacant
<jaddi27> i might apply for an internship there next year
<head_victim> Good luck :)
<blahdeblah> If it wasn't in Sydney, i would even consider some of those roles... ;)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: that's the other downside, I'm kind of tied to Brisbane for at least another 3 years now I've signed up to the Masters.
<blahdeblah> I don't consider living here a downside... ;-)
<head_victim> Happy to stay here longer though, no real thought of moving unless the money was REALLY good.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: My downside: https://picasaweb.google.com/113106441554518621156/NewRaysFromAnAncientSun
<head_victim> blahdeblah: oh yeah, that just sucks.
<blahdeblah> :-D
<head_victim> Bunch of home based jobs at Canonical going - https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/searchResults.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&act=sort&sortColumn=2&sortColumn=0
<jaddi27> there is a software comp on at the moment
<jaddi27> any ideas on something to make?
<head_victim> Hmmm that engineering manager might be a laugh to apply for, probably not the reason they want people applying though.
<head_victim> jaddi27: a program to amalgamate all the different cloud server to max out your free disk space and make it one large drive you can access with a single login. 
<head_victim> :)
<jaddi27> that would be useful
<jaddi27> maybe i will get there
<jaddi27> most likely not
<head_victim> It was the first thing that popped into my head sorry
<elky> blahdeblah, nah, that's how they roll. if you throw a handful of gravel at a cup, some is bound to go in.
<elky> facebook is kinda the same. i seem to get more pings from them than from google these days.
<head_victim> elky: looks like the sort of thing the person emailing everyone only gets paid for if they get candidates to interview or something.
<head_victim> I'll send them a resume back with a "thanks but I'm not an engineer, if you get anything in team leadership/management roles that are 6 figures, please throw my resume in the hat".
<head_victim> Will get me nowhere but at least I'll avoid more silly emails from that particular random.
<elky> they do have bona fide project managers.
<elky> so it's worth trying
<head_victim> Indeed, but it would need to be mid 6 figures to want to make me move to Sydney, no point going backwards.
<head_victim> Sorry, not mid 6, I meant 150k+
<head_victim> That was a bit much even for me.
<head_victim> And on that note, I'm heading to bed.
<elky> Yeah, don't think they pay thaaaaaat well.
<elky> they like to tack on the in-house benefits.
<head_victim> yeah, in house benefits don't pay my mortgage :/
<head_victim> But the benefits at my current employment do pay for uni, so sometimes, benefits can pay off.
<elky> I've never responded to fb or google recruiters. i'm pretty sure both places would make me bitter and cynical within the year.
<jaddi27> hopefully this connection stays up longer
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-23
<Tazsta> howdy all
<md_5> howdy
<sagaci> hawdy
<Kalidarn> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-17
<Noskcaj> are any of you on ubuntu-discourse.org ?
<jea> i am not
<jea> so what is the benefit of that over askubuntu?
<Noskcaj> jea, it's a devel discussion AFAIK. i don't fully understand it
<jea> i see jorge is somewhat behind it
<Noskcaj> yeah, his watercooler title made me hope it was PC watercooling, instead it was a strange "social network" for all of us
<jea> mm, not sure what i think yet
<jea> it is sort of yet another site to check
<jea> but it looks nicer than the forums
<jea> probably the forums could be discontinued - askubuntu and this thing would cover everything
<Noskcaj> i never liked the ubuntu forums, always preferred atomicmpc and Overclock.net . This has a lot more colour than the ubuntu forums, which helps
<jea> yeah, i can't say i liked the forums much
<Noskcaj> How can i help with translations to English(AU)? Writing testcases has gotten boring
<Noskcaj> or any other Ubuntu AU stuff
<jea> um, will you still be around a bit later? I can walk you through translations then
<Noskcaj> jea, i should be online till 8
<jea> ok
<jea> Noskcaj: ask to join these teams:
<jea> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-en-au
<jea> https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-en-au
<jea> After that, you will have access to translate Ubuntu into en-AU
<jea> I can give you some other tips later (or tomorrow if I am not back in time)
<jea> it is fairly straight forward though
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks
<Noskcaj_school> jea: i've suggested about 1000 translations, who approves them?
<jea> Noskcaj_School: I can approve them. I will go through them later
<Noskcaj_School> jea: ok, ty
<jea> Noskcaj_School: Once you are approved in the team, your translations will be automatically approved as you do them
<Noskcaj_School> ok
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-18
<jea> Joel should get on to it soon - if he hasn't done it in a couple of days, let me know and I will get on to i
<jea> *it
 * Noskcaj is away: school
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-20
<cossovich> good morning folks... wondering if anyone knows what's up with au.archive.ubuntu.com? seems like it's been down for a while.
<jea> hi cossovich 
<jea> what ISP are you with?
<cossovich> hey... a couple of different ones (depending on where I'm using my laptop)
<jea> I have no issues with updating
<jea> can you access it in a browser?
<cossovich> I've plugged in the aarnet sources for now
<jea> If not, can you try accessing http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au?
<cossovich> oh really.
<jea> au.archive.ubuntu.org is just a redirect to mirror.aarnet.edu.au
<jea> so you can just keep using aarnet if you want
<cossovich> yeah, that's what I'm using now... I just wanted to know if anyone else had au.archive.ubuntu.com issues or if it was just my machine.
<jea> There have been a couple of people with problems
<jea> you are probably the third I have seen in the last 2-3 months
<jea> Every time someone asks, I do an update to check, and it works fine for me
<cossovich> hmmmm
<cossovich> ok
<jea> can you access it in a browser?
<jea> as in, http://au.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<cossovich> yep
<cossovich> although, weirdly enough it looks like the aarnet mirror site.
<jea> yep, it should do. it is just an alias
<cossovich> ahhhh
<cossovich> perhaps I have a  local DNS issue.
<jea> if you can connect there, then i would have thought updating would be alright
<jea> what error do you get?
<cossovich> can't remember exactly... something "unavailable" blah yada yada. I'll just leave the aarnet source if the au.archive is just an alias
<jea> yeah, it is just an alias
<jea> it has been pointing to aarnet for at least 5 years now I think, if not longer
<cossovich> jea: right, well thanks for clearing that up for me :)
<jea> no worries :)
<jared> Wonder if that is worth a bug report if au.archive is a default somewhere
<jea> au.archive is the default for all new installations that have an Australian city selected during install, afaik
<jea> but from what I can tell, everyone has had local DNS issues for it
<jea> because every time it was fine for me to do updates
<jea> so i am not entirely sure on the issue
<jared> If you go to it in a browser it's a littl e odd
<bradm> whats up with au.archive?
<bradm> I can poke someone there if we need, or remove it from rotation
<bradm> seems ok to me though
<jea> bradm: There have been a few people who have come in here asking if au.archive was down. However, each time this happened, I checked on my machine, and there was no issue at all. Two of them ended up being local DNS issues (we expect), but the other one I am not sure what the reason was. For at least one of them, they were able to access au.archive in a browser, but the update manager could not download packages (though nobody has given me the exact error m
<jea> I suspect the errors have been on their end, but I guess it is possible that au.archive momentarily goes down or something like that
<jea> mirror.aarnet seems to work for them each time, and seeing as au.archive is just an alias for mirror.aarnet, I can't see what the issue would be apart from DNS somewhere
<bradm> jea: interesting.  sure sounds like a dns problem to me, if au.archive doesn't work, but mirror.aarnet does
<bradm> ah, typical user error report - "This is broken!" "Whats the error message?" "Oh, something blah blah, I didn't read it."
<jea> Yep, that is always the issue. like from earlier:
<jea> 11:52 < jea> what error do you get?
<jea> 11:54 < cossovich> can't remember exactly... something "unavailable" blah yada  yada. I'll just leave the aarnet source if the au.archive is  just an alias
<jea> that was very useful to solve the issue
<bradm> yeah.  its hard to be motivated to dig too hard if they can't even provide an error message
<jea> I wouldn't worry about it at the moment. If someone eventually gives a decent error, then I will pass it on to you / launchpad
<bradm> great, thanks.
<gggs> oh hey, I had an issue like that last week
<gggs> went away though, wasn't a very descriptive error but it could've been an IPv6 issue, since it returned something something "::CAFE:BEEF"
<gggs> can't find it anywhere in /var/log, I guess apt/aptitude doesn't keep a log when it's updating
<jea> bradm: maybe IPv6 could be something to look at. I hadn't considered that
<bradm> gggs: the ipv6 address for mirror.aarnet.edu.au is 2001:388:30bc:cafe::beef, so thats entirely possible.
<bradm> jea: doesn't really explain why au.archive doesn't work and mirror.aarnet does though, since its just a cname
<gggs> is it signed by IP or cname?
<gggs> I have no idea know how apt sources are signed
<bradm> they're not signed by anything like that, otherwise every single mirror would need to modify it
<gggs> I've had SSL errors in the past with an old version of OpenSSL, because the key was for domain.com and not sub.domain.com
<bradm> oh, you mean https?  hrm, I guess
<bradm> mirror.aarnet.edu.au doesn't do https anyway, so the point is moot.
<bradm> doing https on an archive mirror doesn't seem overly useful
<gggs> I just looked it up, and it turns out each mirror is signed with a gpg key, so that rules out that theory
<bradm> well, no, the releases file is signed with a gpg key, not each mirror
<gggs> that's what I meant, only issue I could think of was if mirror updates weren't atomic and the release file was updated before/after the rest of the mirror
<bradm> without the error message its all guess work though
<gggs> yea and no error now anyway
<gggs> damn, I had 35+ days uptime on my RasPi- I just put something in the USB hub and it killed power
<gggs> that being said, my old Debian 2.2 machine got to 496+ days before looping back to zero
<jea> bradm: mm, if it is just a CNAME, then that doesn't explain it. oh well hopefully it comes up eventually
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-21
<aladdin> heyyoo people. how are you? anyone from Melbourne?
<jea> Hi aladdin 
<jea> Welcome to Ubuntu-AU
<aladdin> jea: hey jea! thanks. r u from there. i just moved here from Sydney.
<jea> I am from Brisbane
<jea> There are a few from Melbourne
<jea> benonsoftware is there
<aladdin> benonsoftware: great. You should come here. It is awesomely beautiful here
<aladdin> :)
<aladdin> oops it was meant for jea
<aladdin> benonsoftware: you know it is :)
<aladdin> hehe
<aladdin> jea: anyone travelled on country link trains?
<jea> I think I will stay in BNE for now. Still have 1.5 years of uni to finish
<aladdin> jea: great, which course did you take up?
<jea> um, not sure about country link trains. I don't catch many trains around here, and certainly none interstate
<jea> I am doing Software Systems + Aerospace Engineering
<jea> what about you?
<aladdin> i am sitting on python
<aladdin> will start another course on coursera.org
<aladdin> wow, you are one hell of a geek, in a good way :)
<jea> Yeah, computers and software is what I enjoy
<aladdin> what language must you speak in aerospace engin?
<jea> um, we do several languages for this degree
<jea> the very first programming course is python
<jea> after that everything is either C or Java
<aladdin> yep, wow. so have you done anything cool to show off? :)
<jea> um, not too much really. my coolest stuff is at work, and I can't show it off
<jea> of relevance though is this:
<jea> http://joeladdison.com/ubuntu/translation/en_AU/quantal
<jea> sorry, not that
<jea> this: http://joeladdison.com/ubuntu/translation/quantal/en_AU
<aladdin> translations of what?
<jea> that is translations of ubuntu into English (Australian)
<aladdin> ok, it is cool. it shows the progress that someone is working on aussie ubuntu :)
<aladdin> what tools did u use to do it?
<jea> the graphing is a module I made for Drupal
<jea> it fetches the data once a day, and then displays it on the website
<jea> the actual translations themselves are done via http://translations.launchpad.net
<aladdin> cool stuff mate.
<aladdin> wonder when benonsoftware wakes up. I was just gonna meet new people here.
<jea> I haven't seen benonsoftware online recently - I suspect he has been busy with schoolwork
<jea> there will be more people speaking at different points in time - it is just a bit quiet at the moment
<aladdin> :). i will keep this channel open ;). speak soon buddy and good luck with the projects.
<jea> you too :)
<Noskcaj> I have a translation question. is anyone online?
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-22
<Noskcaj> jea, how do we translate https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+pots/app-install-data/en_AU/+translate?show=untranslated
<jared> Noskcaj: In those rare instances I find google translate to be useful
<Noskcaj> ok
<jared> That one is actually "Theme Settings" apparently. Although I have no idea how it go there in Chinese
<jea> that is unusual
<jea> maybe it somehow came through from the new mylin build they are making
<Noskcaj> It's from the Chinese weather indicator, i believe
<jea> i guess that explains it a bit
<jea> Noskcaj: are you using chrome or firefox?
<Noskcaj> jea, chrome. 
<jea> Noskcaj: ok. I have a couple of scripts to make translations easier. I will dig them out and give you links to them
<Noskcaj> sounds useful. i'm surprised that translations haven't been automated yet
<jea> they can't really be automated
<jea> for AU english, you probably could, due to only having a few things to change
<jea> but for most languages, the online translators are not good enough
<Noskcaj> that's what i meant. only the english to english ones could be automated, even partly
<jea> I actually enjoy doing them manually, because I have found a few mistakes in things before
<Noskcaj> I can't help but feel that you get too much LP karma for translations. i tripled mine in two days
<jea> yep, you do get a lot of karma
<jea> jpickett and I were around 100000+ at one stage
<Noskcaj> wow.
<jea> but it drops off quickly
<Noskcaj> i wonder if it's possible to integrate the karma system to the iso tracker
<jea> to do what?
<jea> oh, so you can get karma for the testing
<jea> I suspect that would be possible
 * Noskcaj make a note to ask balloons
<Noskcaj> i would be in the millions if it was. soooooo many iso tests. 
<jea> Ok. Here are the two scripts
<jea> in firefox, i suggest using Scriptish instead of greasemonkey
<jea> but chrome should use these without an additional extenstion
<jea> http://joeladdison.com/stuff/launchpad_translate_batchsize.user.js
<jea> http://joeladdison.com/stuff/translation_suggestions_en_au.user.js
<aladdin> benonsoftware: hey Ben, r u there? ;)
 * Noskcaj is away: I'm either at school or soccer. or i just don't like you.
<Noskcaj> stupid xchat
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-23
<aladdin> Noskcaj: i use weechat
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> i think i fixed xchat now.
<aladdin> ^ with xchat. it was slow on my machine
<aladdin> where weechat is fast anytime anywhere
<aladdin> Noskcaj: where are you from?
<Noskcaj> aladdin, armidale. you?
<jea> I use irssi for irc. Always used to use xchat, but found irssi much nicer (especially for running on a server)
<Noskcaj> i've not tried irssi, everyone seems o like it, except elfy, who hates it
<md_5> weechat is nice, but I just use xchat
<aladdin> Noskcaj: moved to Melbourne couple days ago. Trying to meet up with locals. :)
<aladdin> in regards to irc client soft, tastes always differ.
#ubuntu-au 2014-06-18
<zelot> hi guys can anyone help me out?
#ubuntu-au 2015-06-17
<havingabadday> hi
<blahdeblah> hi havingabadday  - hope it's not today!
<havingabadday> ...it is.
<havingabadday> thats why im here
<havingabadday> sorry, i'll type out and see if anyone has any idea what to do.
<havingabadday> any advice on someone on X99 running 2 ssd's (sda= 8.1 windows sdb=15.04 ubuntu), new to the, 'new' ubuntu installer, i was expecting to get the option to not install grub... but that never showed..
<blahdeblah> havingabadday: That's a good start; you might find #ubuntu better if you don't get an answer here quickly - it's a pretty quiet channel
<havingabadday> ok
<havingabadday> windows bluescreens no matter how i boot into it... not sure what grub did to the begining of the drive.. anyway another question, if i can't get this fixed by tonight should i start with the rum or the whisky.. 
<blahdeblah> That question is definitely beyond my Windows and alcohol expertise, I'm afraid. :-)
<havingabadday> mine too. thanks. have a better day than me. 
#ubuntu-au 2016-06-23
<Fudge> hey guys, I'm Rob live in Tas and manage www.vinuxproject.org an Ubuntu based project.
#ubuntu-au 2016-06-24
<blahdeblah> welcome Fudge - this is usually a pretty quiet channel :-)
<Fudge> thanks
#ubuntu-au 2017-06-22
<shvlzz> !op
<lubotu2> Fujitsu, elkbuntu, Kamping_Kaiser, siccness, yama, we have a problem here! [Use this in Emergencies only!]
<shvlzz> hello all
<shvlzz> quick question, au.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be non-responsive?
<shvlzz> does anyone know what's going on?
#ubuntu-au 2018-06-18
<GS_NZ> Hi there, is this the Ubuntu team for AU?
<GS_NZ> Interested in MaaS and kubernetes on to bare metal
<bradm> this is the australian usergroup for Ubuntu, its pretty idle these days
<GS_NZ> All good, is there a Ubuntu team on the ground in Australasia?
<bradm> there's a support team from Canonical in the region, but thats for people with Ubuntu Advantage
